# Abu 6500 Question



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

What is the difference, other than graphics, between an Abu 6500 C3 and a 6500 CL3?

The two I looked at are both new in current style Abu boxes, in the same store at the same price.

Is one an older model of the same thing?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the CL's are usually cheaper made and sold at Walmarts and such


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The L I believe means Left Hand. Do a search someone posted a breakdown on all the Abu numbers and abbreviations. I am sure it has nothing to do with Wally World. Wish people would quit posting referencing them as it is Garbage. Surfchunker please elaborate on your statement.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*nope*

cl is the cheap model .... in Abu's left handed the number ends in 01 .... 6501, 6601, 5501 5601 and soforth ...... I would guess the CL's tolerences aren't as close as a regular c3


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Somewhere, either here or SOL, I think AirDown posted the letter designations for the ABUs. 
I'm sure he will chime in and let ya know.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

The c3 has the palming sideplate, and one cast control knob. The cl3 has the dual cast control knobs and the flat sideplates. The latter is the Big game 6500.
The "L" originally meant levelwind, not Walmart reels, as sometimes stated. 
The Walmart size reels, are the 6000, and they might be that cl.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Here ya go...

Abu model designations

Glossary of Reel Terminologies

A = Small arbor spool, larger line capacity than the standard spool (for example 5000A)

AB = Anti-backlash, (for example 5600AB) 

B = Small arbor spool, larger line capacity and a line out alarm (for example 5000B) 

C = Reel has 2 ball bearings in the spool or around the spool axle depending on spool design

CI = Reel produced for Independent dealers 

C3 = Reel has two ball bearings in the spool plus a one-way roller bearing for the anti-reverse (the 7000C3/7500C3 reels have two ball bearings at the ends of the spool axle plus a third ball bearing around the crank shaft) 

C4 = Reel has two ball bearings in the spool, one ball bearing in the level wind plus a one-way roller bearing for the anti-reverse

C5 = The reel has two ball bearings in the spool, two ball bearings in the level wind plus a one-way roller bearing for the anti-reverse 

CB = Self-centering – disengaging level wind (for example 4600CB) 1980’s 

CS = C stands for ball bearings, the S is short for "Sports", as in "6500C Sports Rocket

CT = Non level wind model

D = Direct drive - Drag works only when your hand is off the handle grips. (For example 5000D)

DA = Direct drive with palming side plate

DL = Deluxe = Gold plated model

GR = Graphite construction 

HCL = The H stands for High-speed, the CL for ball bearings and level wind, as in "Big Game 6500HCL"

HS = High speed reel

HSI = High Speed with Infini spool design

HSN = High speed narrow frame reel 

IAR = Instant Anti Reverse (for example 2500CIAR)

IVCB = Infinitely Variable Centrifugal Brake 

J-speed = the "J" stands for Japan, the J-speeds (8000/9000/10000) are high-speed saltwater reels made for the Japanese market. 

L = Level wind (for example 6500CL, 9000CL; originally used for the 9000CL and 10000CL to indicate that those models had a level wind. 

LC = Line counter reel

LD = Lever drag reel

LDN = Lever drag reel with narrow frame

SP = Sprint 6.3:1 gear ratio

ST = Striper model 

W = Winch 3.8:1 gear ratio 

Abu Garcia reels come in the following sizes: 
1x00, 2x00, 3x00, 4x00, 5x00, 6x00, 7x00, 8x00, 9000, 10000. The 7x00 and up models are larger reels, with the 7x00 holding 300 yds of 
Berkley Big Game 25# line and the 10000 holding well over 300 yds of Big Game 40# line. 

The X in the size when replaced with a 5 represents a push button free spool release model and a 6 is a thumbar free spool release model. 
Note that other size designations have been used. For example the 521/522/523, 821/822/823 or 1021/1022 made during the eighties, or the
Ultra Mag I, II, III, IV, V, VI. "1" or "I" means a 4000-size reel, a "2" or "II" means a 5000-size reel, a "3" or "III" means a 6000-size reel and so on up.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

jimmy z said:


> The c3 has the palming sideplate, and one cast control knob. The cl3 has the dual cast control knobs and the flat sideplates. The latter is the Big game 6500.
> The "L" originally meant levelwind, not Walmart reels, as sometimes stated.
> The Walmart size reels, are the 6000, and they might be that cl.


I stand corrected the Big Game is just the 6500 cl. Sorry if i confused anyone.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

And I just learned something else:

I was told that the CL3 does designated a reel for Wal Mart. The reels made special for Basspro used to be a 6600--- number but now they are back to using the Garcia number. The K Mart reel is a model 6500 KC3, Cabela's is a 6600 CB, so on and so forth. 

.............. for a 6500 C3 and a 6500 CL3. I compared part number by part number and the only differences were in the side plates, handle, handle nut cover, frame, etc. Parts that would be a different color for the black Wal Mart reel as compared to the silver/gray Garcia.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know about the Walmart thing. Some say CL3 is a Walmart special and some say no. I have an Orange CL that I know did not come from Walmart. It is a "3" model reel, 2 spool bearings and IAR bearing. Not saying Jimmy is right or wrong, just saying there's more to this story we don't know...


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Ya know what, my friend. That's why I feel the way I feel about that cl thing. 
I never saw one of the 6600 cl rockets in Walmart. And, here is the kicker, I went on a Sweden site, and they had that 6600 cl Rocket, on that Sweden site. 
So is it a Walmart reel? I don't know. Is the 6500 cl Big Game a Walmart reel? 
I don't think so. But according to that list of Abu terms, the "L" means level wind. 
That 6600 Rocket is a very good one BTW. I've had about three in my time.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

And one more thing. Which through me off, is that "CL3' as opposed to the "CL".
If the CL3 reels are Walmart, the CL reels are not. I think.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jimmy z said:


> Ya know what, my friend. That's why I feel the way I feel about that cl thing.
> I never saw one of the 6600 cl rockets in Walmart. And, here is the kicker, I went on a Sweden site, and they had that 6600 cl Rocket, on that Sweden site.
> So is it a Walmart reel? I don't know. Is the 6500 cl Big Game a Walmart reel?
> I don't think so. But according to that list of Abu terms, the "L" means level wind.
> That 6600 Rocket is a very good one BTW. I've had about three in my time.


I really like this kind of thing. The searching for info is the best part. While this reel did come from a tackle shop, I have seen CL Rockets in Walmart here but they were in blister packs not boxed. So again I say "I really don't know for sure"


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

The only Abu's I have ever seen in Walmarts' are those red 5000 and red 6000. Once, I saw a red 7000, but that's it. 
Even if it were one bought in Walmart, one can upgrade it anyway from stock.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

AirDown said:


> I really like this kind of thing. The searching for info is the best part. While this reel did come from a tackle shop, I have seen CL Rockets in Walmart here but they were in blister packs not boxed. So again I say "I really don't know for sure"


I have seen them in my local Walmart as well. At a great price also, but they were blister packed as stated here


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the same reel that AirDown has pictured and I purchased mine from 
Wally World and it came in the box.Just looked at the same reel this past week at W/M and they still had them in the box not plastic wrapped.So that still keeps you wondering!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

LONGGONE said:


> I have the same reel that AirDown has pictured and I purchased mine from
> Wally World and it came in the box.Just looked at the same reel this past week at W/M and they still had them in the box not plastic wrapped.So that still keeps you wondering!


There you go...Another twist in the plot...Stay tuned for another episode of..."As The Spool Turns"


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

LONGGONE, does your reel have "Made in Sweden" stamped in the side?

Evan


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

yes it has made in sweden stamped in the side.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thanks, guys...*

...for all the replies.

After reading the responses and doing some other searching I have concluded that the C3 is the mainstream Abu retail model and the CL3 is a contract model made for Walmart, that differs only in graphics and material colors.

I got the schematics for both models from the Abu website and they are identical, part-for-part, although they use different part numbers for the same parts on the different models.

Both the 6500C3 and 6500CL3 I saw were at Walmart this week, in new boxes and both were $80. I guess it just boils down to whichever I think looks better, there is no other difference between the two.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

LONGGONE said:


> yes it has made in sweden stamped in the side.


I remember one time an ancient mariner (Kingfish ) told me about the "Made in Sweden" thing, something about the side plates were made in Sweden and not the rest of the reel, or it was assembled in Sweden, I am not sure. But what I do from my experience is the older the better, back before they put bushings instead of bearings and everything was big and heavy. Just my .02 though.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> I remember one time an ancient mariner (Kingfish ) told me about the "Made in Sweden" thing, something about the side plates were made in Sweden and not the rest of the reel, or it was assembled in Sweden, I am not sure. But what I do from my experience is the older the better, back before they put bushings instead of bearings and everything was big and heavy. Just my .02 though.


nevermind.....


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

*One more twist*

In our local W/M the only Abu's they sell are $60.00 blister packed 5500 and 6500 BCX.

So, what does the "BCX" represent. I did a quick net search for the 6500 BCX and found them at several locations other than W/M.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*TideJones*

one thing I believe they are made in China


----------

